# products i use



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have a black eco and thought I would post the products i use here in the detailing section to keep my car looking new.

I wash with meguiars wash/wax soap which is always followed with mothers reflections spray wax every week unless im going to give her a full wax which lately I started using duragloss 105. None of the products I use leave any swirls on my black paint. Using the spray wax every week enables me to remove bug splats very easily every week being that I drive 500 miles a week.


----------



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

Quick question

What sponge or mit do you use to wash the car?
What do you use to dry the car?
What do you use to apply and take off the spray wax?

I think these 3 also play a big part in swirl marks.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i use meguiars wash mitt
to dry the car I use an item from armor all, it seems to work pretty good
micro fiber towels for wax


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

I use microfiber mitts to wash
Leafblower to dry. Electric ones are the best. Follow up with 70/30 microfibers and dry what the LB didnt get. 
Lastly detail spray and microfiber towel for that just detailed look.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

WASH/DRY


 Viking Chenille Wash Mitt
 Meguiars Gold Class Car Shampoo *love this stuff, best bang for the buck
 Absorber Towel *works well but ringing out is a drag, considering Cobra "The Guzzler" Towel
 
TIRES


 Purple Power Degreaser
 Meguiars Endurance Tire Dressing Aerosol
 
DETAIL/WAX



 Meguiars Quik Detail or Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detail
 Meguiars Synthetic Sealant 2.0


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use:

1)Mequires Wash/Wax (the yellow stuff w/ carbanuba in it)

2) Westleys "Bleach White" black/white wall tire cleaner + Meguires "Hot Rims all wheel cleaner" - Best stuff known to man IMO

3) Backpack Leafblower to dry, followed by 80/20 microfiber cloths (autozone brand)

4)Zymol/Nufinish to seal the deal ( armorall buttersmooth in a pinch)

5)Meguires Hot Shine foaming tire spray/cleaner

6) Windex automotive ( w/ vinager). 

I cant find a good window product anymore, nor any microfiber cloths that dont leave lint streaks on the windows... any suggestions?


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

70/30 microfibers and Stoner glass cleaner for perfect windows. The problem with Walmart or other chain towels is they are all 80/20 and are made cheap so they leave fiber lint all over the car.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

ShowCar said:


> 70/30 microfibers and Stoner glass cleaner for perfect windows. The problem with Walmart or other chain towels is they are all 80/20 and are made cheap so they leave fiber lint all over the car.


Thanks! i have seen the 70/30 and didint believe that the 10% would really make the diffrence. I will definetly be purchasing a bunch.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I need to try some of this stuff, I don't wash my car weekly though.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I personally stay away from wheel cleaners. Mainly because...

A. Its over kill. If you regularly wash your car (once a week) you will never generate enough brake dust and dirt to merit such an aggressive cleaner. EVEN the cleaners that claim to be "safe for all finishes".

B. Its a waste of money. (see A. for reason)

C. For the polished finish on the Eco wheels or the machined face on the LT2 wheels, there is a risk for a wheel cleaner to etch the finish. EVEN for cleaners that claim to be "safe for all finishes".


Car wash shampoo and water is all you need to clean wheels.


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

ECO wheels are polished with a clearcoat finish. As long as they are cool over the counter ALL WHEEL SAFE cleaners will work. I use Megs wheel cleaners with an electric power washer to get in between the spokes with ZERO issues. Im all about the smarter not harder way of doing things. :th_coolio:


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

ShowCar said:


> *ECO wheels are polished with a clearcoat finish*. As long as they are cool over the counter ALL WHEEL SAFE cleaners will work. I use Megs wheel cleaners with an electric power washer to get in between the spokes with ZERO issues. Im all about the smarter not harder way of doing things. :th_coolio:


Yes I know this. My point is, wheel cleaners are unnecessary. Soap and water is all you need. I like saving money. But that's just me!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought you were going to start listing hair products, or something.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I've never had the patience to wax my own car... I take it to a local place where everybody goes (i see a lot of bmw's and mercs there), and they leave it extra smooth and shiny.




Crewz said:


> I thought you were going to start listing hair products, or something.


I was dissapointed honestly. Maybe he was making a Pantene Pro V commercial . I wouldn't watch. :1poke:


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

What's a good spray on wax or something for after washing? Also, what about the hard plastic on the dash? someone recommended I use the same mmcguirre's leather conditioner I use on my seats.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I use mothers reflections spray wax and have no complaints


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax and it works pretty good


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I use Meguiars quik detail spray after every wash in between waxes.

Meguiars wash&wax (yellow stuff) or gold class
Meguiars clay bar with quik detailer (prior to waxing)
Meguiars #26 yellow tech wax (by hand)
Meguiars or diluted purple power for wheels (old tooth brush for in between spokes)
Purple power+ soap n water and stiff brush for tires
Meguiars tire dressing (gel)
Rain-X treatment on windows
Rain-X safe for tinted windows on inside
Meguiars natural shine interior protectant


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> What's a good spray on wax or something for after washing?


I just picked up a bottle of Turtle Wax Ice Spray Wax. I got it because the product can be applied to plastic and rubber trim and windows. No need to be careful around those areas for fear of white residue mess as found in many other spray waxes.

We'll see how it stands up to the weather. My car already has a recently applied coat of Meguiars Synthetic Sealant so this will work as a booster.



  


*  ICE Synthetic Spray Wax  *



ICE® Synthetic Spray Wax is formulated with a blend of carnauba wax and synthetic polymers to help hide light scratches and swirl marks. It is also designed to be used on automotive glass to clean and provide water repellency without streaking or smearing.



Use on all exterior surfaces – paint, plastic, rubber trim, wheels and even glass!
 Helps repel water, dirt and dust, keeping your car looking cleaner longer
 Can be applied in direct sunlight or on hot surfaces without streaking or leaving white residue
 Provides U.V. protection to help prevent fading from harsh sun exposure
 Clean an average size sedan in less than 10 minutes


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

*Tree Sap*

Any suggestions on how to get tree sap off the paint and windshield? It's on their pretty good. Feels like a bunch of little bumps. Took my Cruze thru an automated car wash but that didn't do anything to get it off. A friend mentioned taking it to a detail shop and they will can buff it off.... but that's at least $50!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Chris.P said:


> Any suggestions on how to get tree sap off the paint and windshield? It's on their pretty good. Feels like a bunch of little bumps. Took my Cruze thru an automated car wash but that didn't do anything to get it off. A friend mentioned taking it to a detail shop and they will can buff it off.... but that's at least $50!


Clay bar.

You can find a clay bar kit from Meguiars or Mothers locally.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Clay bar.
> 
> You can find a clay bar kit from Meguiars or Mothers locally.


Thanks for the tip. Will have to stop by Autozone this weekend and pick up a kit.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

of those spray/quick waxes y'all mention, how difficult are they to use, and how long does it last?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> of those spray/quick waxes y'all mention, how
> difficult are they to use, and how long does it last?


Difficulty? Their spray waxes. You spray -- wipe -- buff.

Longevity? Most will probably last thru one or two rain days. Maybe more on a freshly waxed finish. Maybe less if the paint has no wax at all.


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

To remove sap buffing will cause more harm than good, especially if the person using it has no idea on how to use it. You can buy Stoner Bug and Tar Remover for sap removal. Some of my clients live around sap dropping trees and I use it all the time. Good luck.


----------



## jmichael99 (Feb 14, 2012)

has anyone considered waxing your rims?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jmichael99 said:


> has anyone considered waxing your rims?


Yes. Many people do it all the time. But just as many forget and use wheel cleaners that strip the wax right off.

If you wax your wheels you must wash them using car wash soap to maximize the longevity of the protection.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

ShowCar said:


> I use microfiber mitts to wash
> Leafblower to dry. Electric ones are the best. Follow up with 70/30 microfibers and dry what the LB didnt get.
> Lastly detail spray and microfiber towel for that just detailed look.


Where do you find the 70/30 microfibers? I have looked around (because I wanted to see the difference from the ones I have) and I cannot find anything with any sort of labeling specifics.
Does it matter which ones you use for what?
So far i have only used the touchfree car wash but would like to get a serious wax on the car before summer. We don't have a garage to park in and plan to keep the car a long time.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard of or tried AMMO detailing products? 

It looks like there's exterior paint care products (including a wax), interior care products, wheel care products and other misc cleaning products. I actually just happened to stumble upon these products and the guy who created them a couple nights ago while looking up different detailing products on the internet. 

Prior to creating his own line of detailing products it looks like he was already in the detailing business and detailed some pretty high profile cars. His products seem like they would be really good and he states they are all made of ingredients that are good for the car and cause no harm. 

Here is the website/webpage for the AMMO detailing products I'm talking about as well as the/his YouTube page...

AMMO NYC | DRIVE + PROTECT , AMMO NYC - YouTube , https://www.facebook.com/AMMOnyc?filter=2


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys really do not want to get me started on my favorite pass time.....................diesel fuel works well on dirty cars too ..................


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> You guys really do not want to get me started on my favorite pass time.....................diesel fuel works well on dirty cars too ..................


So did you used to detail cars for a living and/or hobby back in the day?


----------

